# Feeders For My Piranhas( Mosquito Fish)



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

I hope I put this in the right section. This is mainly about the mosquito fish

I am planning to breed this guys to feed my red bellys when they get bigger.

I have a few questions about this specific fish. Link to the fish

Has anyone used them as feeders?
Do they contain Thiamese like goldfish?

The reason why I am asking this because these fish is Extremely popular in my country as feeders. I actually fed this to my Pacu (Back when I knew nothing about quarantining feeders)
They also reproduce like Crazy. They are livebearers

*Additional Questions:*
Can parasites appear in my tank for no reason or they just come with feeders?
If so, Im going to breed to avoid parasites from LFS.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

parasites wont just pop up out of nowhere. they are always introduced into a tank. usually from a new batch of fish infected. but in the tank you're dealing with a contained environment so its very manageable.

as for the fish themselves im not sure what they contain however im well familiar with them as feeder fish. in fact when i was working for an aquarium store we would get shipments of these fish along with rosies and your typical goldfish and always used these fish to feed our stock tanks. 
never any issues as far as i could remember and we kept display tanks with full grown arowanas, pacu, red bellies and a few salt water species so these were fish that thrived for years with those fish in their diet.


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply

Whenever I put mosquito fish feeders my P's they cant catch them. The feeder stayed there for 2weeks so I decided to remove it and use it to cycle my new tank. These fishes are smarter and faster than goldfish. I put a goldfish there and it gets ripped apart in less than 30 sec.


----------

